# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Cơ hội đầu tư lợi nhuận cao với dự án căn hộ Cầu Giấy Center Point

## bdshacinco

Hiện nay, căn hộ tại dự án chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy - Cầu Giấy Center Point giá mua từ 2 - 3 tỉ đồng, nhưng có thể đạt mức cho thuê từ 800 – 1.300 USD/tháng (17 - 28 triệu đồng).

Đặc biệt, trong vài năm qua, khi ngày càng có nhiều công ty trên thế giới áp dụng mô hình kinh doanh tương tự taxi Uber để hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cho thuê phòng trực tiếp từ người chủ sở hữu đến tận người có nhu cầu thuê. Qua đó, việc ứng dụng công nghệ trong khai thác căn hộ cho thuê đã đạt hiệu quả lớn về doanh thu và chủ sở hữu căn hộ có thể đạt mức từ 2.000 – 2.500 USD/tháng/ căn hộ tùy diện tích.
[​IMG] 
Như vậy, với số tiền đầu tư vào mua căn hộ tại vị trí vàng khu lõi trung tâm, ngoài việc giá trị căn hộ tăng dần theo thời gian, thì việc cho thuê hàng năm có thể tạo ra khoản thu từ 13% - 18% so với số vốn đầu tư ban đầu tùy theo hình thức mà chủ sở hữu căn hộ kinh doanh ngắn hạn hay cho thuê ổn định lâu dài thuần túy. Hiện nay, việc cho thuê thường xuyên đạt công suất khai thác trên 95%.

Điều này càng khẳng định sức hấp dẫn của dự án chung cư khách sạn Cầu Giấy Center Point. Cũng vì thế, chủ đầu tư sẵn sàng cam kết thuê lại từ 2 năm trở lên với giá cao để khai thác căn hộ dịch vụ (800 USD/tháng cho căn hộ 1 phòng ngủ, 1.000 USD/tháng cho căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ, căn hộ được quản lý theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao nên khi khách hàng đặt bút ký hợp đồng mua căn hộ thì sẽ nhận ngay tiền thuê.

Đặc biệt, ngoài giá bán chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy khá hấp dẫn, chủ đầu tư còn tặng trọn bộ nội thất cao cấp cho khách hàng mua căn hộ.

Thông tin chi tiết dự án Cầu Giấy Center Point: 0913.909.155

----------

